# entropian cost of surgery



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi 

can anyone tell me approximently what the cost of entropian surgery would be on both eyes for a douge de bordeaux age 11months worst case scenario 

i took him to be castrated and microchipped today and the vet said he has a serious case of this and is going to refer him to a specialist vet that specialise in this 

I do have full lifetime insurance cover for him and all my dogs however i only took it out last week when we got the dog and there is a 14 day kick in So pretty sure its not going to be covered  but need insurance for dog anyway for anything else in the future So have to suck this one up to experience 

Also has anyone had a dog that has had this type of surgery , is it ongoing ie dose more have to be done afterwards ect, how effective is it going to be for him 

He did say that they could do the tacking option ( not sure what that means) but he would only have to have it done properly later on 

is it something that can wait a few weeks ie after xmas before its done has he has just been castrated so going to be all out of sorts for a week or so if he is anything like my other dogs


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Hopefully somone will be along soon that can give advice.

Poor thing going for castration to find other things wrong. 

Did you notice any problems with his eyes? if they are bad i would think they will have a discharge coz it's the lids scratching the eye unless i'm thinking of wrong thing.


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

didnt notice anything when we got him, but we only got him last weekend and only noticed the weepiness 2 days ago but as i was taking him to the vets anyway thought that i would wait till then and get there opinion


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

If your dog does have a serious case of entropian it would not be in the dogs interest to put off surgery for any length of time but only your vet can advise you on that, however, I would have thought that if the dog had a serious case of entropian that you would have been aware of it -dogs with entropian issues are really very noticeable. 

I am surprised your vet didn't do the op whilst your dog was on the operating table.

You could ask your vet what the cost of this surgery will be - he will have a fair idea or you could get a second opinion.


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

i have only had the dog a few days, he was a rescue /rehomed dog - i took him to my vet at the first availble appointment to have him checked over and castrated and microchipped 

the vet said that they would prefer to refer him to a specialist and took some photos to send to the specialist (which is what they are going to do but it can take a few days for them to get back to me with an appointment) 

my vet said that for him to do the basic tacking (whatever that is) would be around 300 pounds but he didnt know what it would cost from a specialist surgeon


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

charlearose said:


> i have only had the dog a few days, he was a rescue /rehomed dog - i took him to my vet at the first availble appointment to have him checked over and castrated and microchipped
> 
> the vet said that they would prefer to refer him to a specialist and took some photos to send to the specialist (which is what they are going to do but it can take a few days for them to get back to me with an appointment)
> 
> my vet said that for him to do the basic tacking (whatever that is) would be around 300 pounds but he didnt know what it would cost from a specialist surgeon


It's a strange one because if he had entropian as badly as your vet suggests you would have thought the rehoming centre would have known about it and advised you. In fact I think the rehoming centres would have had it fixed before rehoming him.

Anyway I hope you get it sorted. The cost will vary depending on who does it and of course means that your dog will have to endure going through another anaesthetic in a short space of time.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

charlearose said:


> i have only had the dog a few days, he was a rescue /rehomed dog - i took him to my vet at the first availble appointment to have him checked over and castrated and microchipped


As this is his first check-up since rehoming I think you'd be within your rights to expect the rehoming centre/owner to pay for any operation the pup needs considering it's age........ have you contacted anyone at all already about what the vet said?


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know exactly why DDB have entropian problems but in regards to the tacking, that is a few stitches to raise the eyelids away from the eye slightly so that the lids don't rub and cause ulcers and pain. It is an easy procedure and shouldn't cost more than £100 and thats from a specialist

Where in the country are you? And are you prepared to travel to get the best treatment? Can he open his eyes normally?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

My Rottie had surgery for this three years ago, carried out by a specialist, from memory I think the bill was around £400.00 but I cannot be sure. Anyway, the specialist made such an excellent job, no further surgery was needed, and in fact, the dog is usually in a lot less discomfort after surgery because they don't have the constant irritation in their eyes. 

Such a dreadful disease which can easily be avoided if people took more care when they bred dogs and not just looked at the ££££ signs. Don't think they'd like to suffer the way they make their puppies suffer, if they did, they wouldn't carry on breeding willy-nilly. :mad5::mad5:


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry what i meant to post is that we bought /rehomed him privatly. We wouldnt pass the rescue shelters applications as we have several dogs already although we have a great garden for dogs with big kennels always insure /castrate /spay mircro chip our dogs and one of us is always at home as were both self employed Were just suckers for big sloppy douge de bordeauxs 
the reason i asked about waiting is becusue i want him to get over the recent op first 
im just waiting now to hear back from the vets that my vet refered me to 
who is a specialist 
He is such a soppy bugger and has settled in so well with our other dogs i just want his eyes better money isnt an issue luckily just want him all sorted out


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

just to update Hooker my ddb has had his tacking for his eye /entropian today and it went well 
He is at home now snoring looking a bit sorry for himself with his shaved eyebrows and swolle eyes but at least he can see properly now 
He had both eyes operated on and the cost was 335 including meds for aftercare 

the vet is hopefull that he shouldnt need more surgery later but if he dose we will cross that bridge when we get there for now im glad its be done and he is better


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Glad you got his eyes sorted fingers crossed that'll be it & he enjoys his life with you & family


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

jackiep said:


> Glad you got his eyes sorted fingers crossed that'll be it & he enjoys his life with you & family


Ditto to Jackies post! 

I will add, my Maddie had surgery for Secondary entropian (long story! ) on one lower lid only and we had her spayed at the same time and the cost was £180. We had to take the heartbreaking decision to have her spayed as the Vet would only give 99% surity of secondary entropian and we couldnt bear the thought of breeding from her and taking even the slightest risk of producing entropian pups.


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

what i dont get though is that the people we bought him from were his breeders ( they breed bulldogs as well) they had him from birth and knew about this from when he was few months old 

i know this because i have recently rang the vet where he had his first injections done as we had the injection card and asked them if they had ever had the dog in , been looked at for this and they said yes it was diagnosed when he was 5 months he his now 1 years old this week 

So i am fuming on my dogs behalf that they kept him a further six months then sold him on knowing that the dog needed surgery, was probably in pain but did F....... nothing about it, :mad5:
They had a lovely house and didnt look short of a few bob (imo) I mean there bulldogs were for sale at 1500 -2k each 

So for the sake of a poxy 300 quid they let the poor dog suffer with his eyes We paid 1k for him and he is worth every penny but you would honestly think that people that breed dogs would have there well being at heart and get this sorted before they sell them on 

I dread to think what might have happened to him if they sold him to someone and they couldnt /wouldnt afford to get this done especially just before xmas time. They even had him advertised as ideal for stud dog or family pet which is what we wanted him for as a family pet but i know and they must know that with entropian you cant/shouldnt breed from it 

Today as dh didnt want to leave him at home, cos of the op he took him to work with him in his jeep and said that he is loving it 
i know that im pretty new to the ddb breed and learning as i go but i cant get my head around how someone can breed a dog keep him for almost a 
year knowing that the dog is in pain with its eyes :mad5: 
sorry rant over now


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Have to say that's appalling behaviour by the breeder - have you considered reporting to the KC, assuming they are members of the KC approved breeder scheme.

Good on you for doing the right thing - sounds like he fell on his feet with your family


----------

